# (05/20/21): New! Auto Carrier with Ford Trucks from Menards!



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Everyone!

Here is your first hint for our next O scale release. Happy guessing!










Have a great weekend!
Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Ford dealership!


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Tow truck.....F.O.R.D....Found On the Roadside Dead.....Fix Or Repair Daily.....Driver Returns on Foot.... they didn't earn these for nothin!


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

briangcc said:


> Tow truck.....F.O.R.D....Found On the Roadside Dead.....Fix Or Repair Daily.....Driver Returns on Foot.... they didn't earn these for nothin!


I have a 91 year old Ford that’s more reliable than any modern vehicle


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Trackjockey05 said:


> I have a 91 year old Ford that’s more reliable than any modern vehicle


I love Ford's, had Ford's most o my life, very few issues!!!

Dave


----------



## ERIE610 (Jan 19, 2015)

My guess is. Early to mid 50s Ford F100 pickup. Lightning Bolt Emblem was used in the 1950s.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, that emblem is a 1953-1956 Ford F-100 truck hood emblem, so.....


----------



## ERIE610 (Jan 19, 2015)

briangcc said:


> Tow truck.....F.O.R.D....Found On the Roadside Dead.....Fix Or Repair Daily.....Driver Returns on Foot.... they didn't earn these for nothin!


My brother in law told me that FORD stood for Fantastically Organized Racing Devise.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

ERIE610 said:


> My brother in law told me that FORD stood for Fantastically Organized Racing Devise.


Never heard that one, that’s pretty good, I heard one once that was 
FORD=First On Race Day


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

We're live! Check out this new TTX Auto Carrier with officially licensed 1953 Ford trucks! Show Now >










This Bi-Level Auto Carrier comes fully loaded with six 1953 Ford® trucks, making their way from Detroit, MI to your train layout! Constructed primarily of wood, this innovative flatcar is the first construction of its kind. From its silver ladders to the authentic "TTX" markings, this bi-level auto carrier boasts exceptional detail and expert craftsmanship. Along with the Ford® emblem on both sides, you can decorate this train car to match your favorite railroad with any of the 36 interchangeable decals included (two of each road name).

After its initial introduction in the 1960s, the TTX F89F Flatcar became an important addition to contemporary railroads. Decidedly different from other long-bodied flatcars, the TTX F89F was outfitted with an auto carrier rack to accommodate a new kind of payload: automobiles. These inventive flatcars allowed trains to haul brand-new vehicles from an assembly plant in Detroit, MI to automotive dealers nationwide. While we took a bit of an artistic license as we carefully crafted this car, we believe it captures the essence of this revolutionary flatcar. Each model features ladders, safety railing, and prototypical painting and lettering that are true to the spirit (if not the letter) of its historic form.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

That is downright cool!! The '53 Ford truck is a favorite.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Amazing! Who woulda thought...... 

That’s a very nice car, with nice trucks, actually.....


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

It got my attention.


----------



## ERIE610 (Jan 19, 2015)

I do recognize the Denver Diecast 53 Ford Pick Up trucks from the $2.99 bin at Menards. That means that there is a least $18 worth of Denver Diecast Ford Pick Ups on each Auto Carrier. One could make their own loaded Auto Carrier from scratch but finding all the D.D. 53 Ford Pick Ups and a car that they would fit upon would be a challenge. This truck load Auto Carrier would look good with the companion Menards Auto Carrier that was issued in 2017. Looks like a great $$$ value to me. With the the current 11% storewide discount promotion the $45 final price tag seems very reasonable to me.

AUTO CARRIER circa 2017









AUTO CARRIER WITH TRUCK LOAD circa 2021


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Says, This Bi-Level Auto Carrier comes fully loaded with six 1953 Ford® trucks, making their way from Detroit, MI to your train layout! Constructed primarily of wood, this innovative flatcar is the first construction of its kind. 
What parts are wood? 
Anyone know?


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> Says, ... Constructed primarily of wood, this innovative flatcar is the first construction of its kind.


Seems like the two decks are made of "wood" (particle board). The rest could be a standard Menards plastic and metal flat car.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

What scale is that?

This is an auto carrier not in service until the 60's but hauling 1953 Fords from the factory?


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

It is O scale and it looks really nice, if the 53 ford trucks bother you that much you could add vehicles of your choice. 

Dave


----------



## ERIE610 (Jan 19, 2015)

The 2017 Auto Loader & the 2021 Auto Loader are the exact same car. Just the loads and color schemes are the difference. The 2017 has 6 ea. Buicks loaded and is flatblack in color. The new for 2021 has the 6 ea. 53 Ford Pickups and is Tuscan in color. Menards is keeping the cost down by revamping this car to haul other loads. I just imagine they had a section of a warehouse full of the Denver Diecast 53 Ford Pickups that needed to be repurposed. Nice job there Menards.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I ordered one. The trucks will be fun.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

I bought one of these auto carriers about a year or so after they first come out. That would be the first release, with the Buick automobiles of course. I mainly wanted to see what it was like, more than anything. 

Realizing even at that time, that a 1960's auto carrier filled with 2010's Buick automobiles was pretty far-fetched, both prototypical and historical-wise. Menard's latest version however, a 1960's auto carrier with *1950's* vehicles, is a lot "closer-fetched". Maybe there's hope yet that the day is approaching where Menard's will finally score big and get a freight car/load combination historically correct! 

The auto carrier uses their 14-3/4" long (out-to-out over couplers) open-framed flatcar body, which is a pretty cool molding because it must use something for the deck. Like an actual real scribed wooden deck, for one. The frame itself is about 13-1/4" long, or about a scale 53'. The deck is about 2-5/8" wide, or a scale 10'-6" wide. These dimensions (width especially) qualify it for being a true 1/48 scale, although the prototype auto carriers were probably longer than 53'. Incidentally, the Buick autos and the Ford trucks are also a true 1/48 scale, which I had previously verified on another O-gauge, Nazi-run forum that I was so unceremoniously kicked off of earlier this year. Can't hardly imagine why. 

In the model auto carrier's case, it uses what appears to be a few different thicknesses of thin, laser-cut Masonite for both the decks, the posts and bracing, the sign boards, and the ladders. The main deck looks to be painted then screwed to the flat car frame. The balance of the structure is then glued together and glued to the main deck, and painted at sometime or other during this construction stage. The very light silver railings across the tops of the posts seem to be some sort of tough plastic or nylon material. The vehicles are screwed to the decks with small screws. The roller bearing trucks w/rotating bearing caps are pretty decent quality, and the couplers work pretty good too. However, the rotating bearing caps can fall off easily, and it sure wouldn't hurt to check them all, and glue if needed, on every car. I just noticed mine is missing a cap. 

All in all, it is a pretty nice freight car. I just wish Menard's would either sell them with proper-era vehicles, or none at all. I'd be tempted to buy more of these auto carriers "empty" as opposed to ones with out-of-era vehicle loads. But that's just me. They're still a great value, especially when you imagine what that "other" company might sell something like these loaded auto carriers for .


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Hmmm, one more thing. Speaking of scale..................................................
If I can slide an O-27 flat car into the lower deck, I'd bet a fair amount of 1/43 scale vehicles would also fit!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

MAJOR BUMMER! I went to buy this and they changed it to modern cars! You'd never see this, that vintage would be in covered car carriers. Besides, most of my motive power is steam!


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> MAJOR BUMMER! I went to buy this and they changed it to modern cars! You'd never see this, that vintage would be in covered car carriers. Besides, most of my motive power is steam!
> View attachment 559915


That really sucks, GRJ. But since I'm obviously a nobody, what do I know?


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

The auto rack with the cars came out in 2017, the with the trucks was just released and sold out in 24 hours. I assume more will be released in time.

Dave


----------



## ERIE610 (Jan 19, 2015)

davidone said:


> The auto rack with the cars came out in 2017, the with the trucks was just released and sold out in 24 hours. I assume more will be released in time.
> 
> Dave


Hmmm! Selling out that quickly can have several meanings.
1. O-Gauge Railroading is not dead and is alive and well.

2. Speculators are gathering these up for resale on eBay and other such venues.

3. A very popular item for 2021 vs the 2017 Buick version.

4. Very limited production run from Menards.


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> MAJOR BUMMER! I went to buy this and they changed it to modern cars! You'd never see this, that vintage would be in covered car carriers. Besides, most of my motive power is steam!
> View attachment 559915


We sold out of the auto carrier with 1953 fords in less than 24 hours. What you are showing is the previous model from a few years ago.
-Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Menards said:


> We sold out of the auto carrier with 1953 fords in less than 24 hours. What you are showing is the previous model from a few years ago.
> -Mark the Menards Train Guy


Mark, any plans to rerun this? I was late to the party too. Else consider similar flats with pre 1955 vehicles for us steam era guys.

Pete


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

Norton said:


> Mark, any plans to rerun this? I was late to the party too.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,

Unfortunately, we can't rerun this particular model due to the lack of availability of the '53 Fords. We are working on the next iteration though. We'd love to hear some ideas of what you'd like to see!

-Mark


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Personally I like to see more vehicles from the ‘40s. ’30s and ‘50s era seem to be pretty well covered. realizing this is a fantasy car anyway and knowing the autorack didn’t come along until the ‘50s I would be OK if it carried vehicles from an earlier era.

Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd also like to see them with 50's or even 60's vehicles. I have no interest in ultra modern cars, they look really out of place being pulled on a 50's car carrier and a steam engine.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

While unconventional there is precedent for steam pulling modern equipment. 




And....if you look at European prototypes you will see open racks hauling modern vehicles. Granted, we don't live in Europe and most autoracks here were fully enclosed by the mid-90's (some bi-level open carriers still existed mostly ferrying USPS mail trucks).

So...how about an open carrier with mail trucks? Or some Trans Ams since Mustangs and Camaros have already been done by MTH?

Or toss some corrugated paneling on it to bring it forward into the 70's or early 80's?? Ie...make it a bit more modern and different from other auto carrier offerings??


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

TTKX 800287


TTKX 800287 Autorack -C&O



www.rrpicturearchives.net





something like this...


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd also like to see them with 50's or even 60's vehicles. I have no interest in ultra modern cars, they look really out of place being pulled on a 50's car carrier and a steam engine.


I agree. Menards seems to work hand in glove with Denver Diecast. They make a really nice '66 Chevy pickup in addition to that '53 Ford pickup that Menards used on this last batch of auto carriers. I would LOVE to see a auto carrier with four or six of those. DD also makes a very nice early ('60s?) Jeep that would also be great.


----------



## ERIE610 (Jan 19, 2015)

Lee Willis said:


> I agree. Menards seems to work hand in glove with Denver Diecast. They make a really nice '66 Chevy pickup in addition to that '53 Ford pickup that Menards used on this last batch of auto carriers. I would LOVE to see a auto carrier with four or six of those. DD also makes a very nice early ('60s?) Jeep that would also be great.


I agree with Lee. Here are several examples of Denver Diecast vehicles that would look great on an Auto Carrier. Providing they would fit properly. This a small sample of what is available online but not necessarily from Menards.


MILITARY JEEP MODERN









HUMMER









NASCAR RACING VEHICLES









CLASSIC 66 & 67-72 CHEVROLET PICKUP










POLICE CAR










EVEN FARM TRACTORS


----------



## machinist (Dec 2, 2015)

Good Evening Everyone,

As discussed earlier in this thread, I have a couple of the black 2017 auto carriers with the 6 modern Buick sedans on each carrier-not quite right. So I removed all the Buicks from both cars(12 total) and swapped them for 2 '64 Merc Marauders from my friend at the LHS. He has tons of diecast. I already had 2 other Merc Marauders, so I mounted all 4 of them onto the carrier. You can't fit more than 2 of them on each level because they are too long(like their real counterparts they are full size 60's cars). I printed up a couple of Mercury logos that were still being used in the 60's and applied them to the carrier along with the NYC logos that came with the carrier. Also sanded off the Menards logo/date with 2500 grit sandpaper. While not 100% prototypical, I think the Merc's look much better on the late 50's/early 60's carrier than those 2017 Buicks. I'm planning on mounting 60's Fords on the other carrier.


----------



## Revolver323 (Jul 1, 2021)

I had the same problem with seeing modern cars on an older carrier. I thought the 1963 Ford trucks would have been perfect, but they sold out before I even knew about them. However, I found this MTH carrier with 1952 Cadillacs that is just perfect steam driven trains!


----------

